# Bucket Piston



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I have been trying to get the width of a bucket piston for the tube!:yes:
Well I'm f*cked if I can get it! Our buckets over here can be dif from u guys buckets so I was wondering on size of the thing!
Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

I used my gooseneck to fill my tube the other day, worked a treat. Much cleaner than the dunk and suck method. 
All my tube work is done the same day as the zooking so it works out good for me, but those bucket Pistons do look neat. If only someone stocked them over here....


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

prjwebb said:


> I used my gooseneck to fill my tube the other day, worked a treat. Much cleaner than the dunk and suck method.
> All my tube work is done the same day as the zooking so it works out good for me, but those bucket Pistons do look neat. If only someone stocked them over here....


Yea gooseneck for me also!
But I like new things to try and not fond of the dunk and suck!
Well that depends on who I'm dunking and who's sucking me!!:thumbup: LOL
The Gyproc pails fit the cubes perfect,And Lafarge would b about the same I guess? But would the bucket piston fit 1 of them? I don't think it!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Does this help Vanman, The sides will bend up to suit many different size and tapered buckets.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

When I first read this I wondered what in the hell is a bucket piston, but I think you're referring to what we call a mud pump? Our bucket dimensions are 14" (356 mm) deep, and 11" (279 mm) wide.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its quite handy, But it needs runny mud to work effectively, I tend you use it on smaller jobs when I don't get the pump out, I fill of the pump itself and the gooseneck as well.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

cazna said:


> Does this help Vanman, The sides will bend up to suit many different size and tapered buckets.


Looks to be a touch over 28cm? I'm viewing through the app which keeps the pics rather small.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I use a 10 gallon bucket most of the time... two boxs at a time. and why do you pump mud into a pump. one pull and your done with a tube.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea gooseneck for me also!
> But I like new things to try and not fond of the dunk and suck!
> Well that depends on who I'm dunking and who's sucking me!!:thumbup: LOL
> The Gyproc pails fit the cubes perfect,And Lafarge would b about the same I guess? But would the bucket piston fit 1 of them? I don't think it!


tooooo much information


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Looks to be a touch over 28cm? I'm viewing through the app which keeps the pics rather small.


Its 285mm fr8train.


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> I use a 10 gallon bucket most of the time... two boxs at a time. and why do you pump mud into a pump. one pull and your done with a tube.


Was quicker and cleaner for me, plus the pump and gooseneck are al ready in the bucket so no big deal. 
I'm sure the piston makes life easier but filling straight from the bucket was slow for me, plus messy.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I use a 10 gallon bucket most of the time... two boxs at a time. and why do you pump mud into a pump. one pull and your done with a tube.


 
talk to me in 20 years, see how your shoulders are doing, bout the stilts you wear, it is insta shock up the spine, I only wear them an hour at a time....

I figured I could run Redline till the day I died, faster than a mare and stronger than an ox.....

nearly died.....


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Does this help Vanman, The sides will bend up to suit many different size and tapered buckets.


Cheers Caz:thumbsup:
O well that's no use as the buckets I am using for the boxed mud are 32cm wide!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Cheers Caz:thumbsup:
> O well that's no use as the buckets I am using for the boxed mud are 32cm wide!


Really?? What a giant bucket??


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Really?? What a giant bucket??


Yea they r straight down not tapered and lower! I have usg wich r the tapered kind but my cubes get shaved in the corners when dumping it in!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> Yea they r straight down not tapered and lower! I have usg wich r the tapered kind but my cubes get shaved in the corners when dumping it in!!


Don't dump the box upside down. Gotta kind of slam the box on its side first into the bucket.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> talk to me in 20 years, see how your shoulders are doing, bout the stilts you wear, it is insta shock up the spine, I only wear them an hour at a time....
> 
> I figured I could run Redline till the day I died, faster than a mare and stronger than an ox.....
> 
> nearly died.....


realy... no pain no gain !!! but I dont get any pain from pulling mud with my tube with my D handle :blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

prjwebb said:


> Was quicker and cleaner for me, plus the pump and gooseneck are al ready in the bucket so no big deal.
> I'm sure the piston makes life easier but filling straight from the bucket was slow for me, plus messy.


mess...what mess and like I said before I dont like to bend over to get mud...wow 20 years of that you might hurt yourself


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> realy... no pain no gain !!! but I dont get any pain from pulling mud with my tube with my D handle :blink:


 
we will see:yes:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> we will see:yes:


I could never understand the mentality of dragging around a bunch of extra stuff as saving time. You guys don't believe me, but I can nail on board faster than a screw gun, and tapers can finish faster with a hand pump vs a tube. Just my 2 cents.

I'll put it this way, a good framer with a hand saw is faster than a poor framer with a power saw. This goes back to a story about my brother working with his Norsk father in law who wouldn't allow a Skilsaw.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> we will see:yes:


my tube is not hard to pull ...Pull D handle in one hand and push down with the other hand on the handle....very easy:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> my tube is not hard to pull ...Pull D handle in one hand and push down with the other hand on the handle....very easy:thumbsup:


Patent that chit ice.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Magic said:


> Don't dump the box upside down. Gotta kind of slam the box on its side first into the bucket.


Cheers chief that does the trick!:thumbsup:


----------



## TBay05 (Apr 4, 2021)

VANMAN said:


> I have been trying to get the width of a bucket piston for the tube!:yes:
> Well I'm f*cked if I can get it! Our buckets over here can be dif from u guys buckets so I was wondering on size of the thing!
> Cheers:thumbsup:


Looks like it’s been a few years since this conversation but here I go.
I’m looking for a bucket piston amd can’t find one anywhere. Any idea where I can get one?
Thanks


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

If you know icerock. I think he has one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I was reading back though, saw a reply that said they are 285 mm or just under 11 1/4"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh, and Google is your friend









Red Diamond Bucket Piston BP-01


Red Diamond Bucket Piston BP-01



www.drywalltooldepot.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

The edges are thinner so can bend in to allow for different size buckets and the tapered buckets, I didnt tend use mine much.


----------

